# help installing windows xp



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just finish putting togeather my system. I turned it on and made my 2 harddrive configure as raid 0. Next I tryed installing windows xp pro but I keep getting this error message.

file \i386\halaacpi.dll could not be loaded 

the error code is 7

PLEASE HELP ME INSTALL WINDOWS.

Acer A11912B 19"montior
Aspire x-superalien case
Asus k8t800 pro moutherboard
athlon 64 fx-55
2GB(2 of 1GB) of Geil DDR ram
Geforce 6800 ultra
2 Seagate 200GB 7200RPM Model ST3200822A configure as RAID 0
1 DVDRW and 1 CDRW
3.5 drive
sound blaster audigey2 zs
logitech 2300 thx certified 2.1 speakers


----------



## ICFire (Oct 19, 2004)

My first question is why Raid-0? It's not a safe way to operate a computer. Either hdd go bad and you lose everything you have.

Raid-1 offers redundancy you don't get with Raid-0 at the cost of only have the 200g available. Otherwise bust your Raid-0 and just use them as normal drives and backup one to the other for the things you want to make sure not to lose.

Have you tried booting with both your CD and DVD player. Do you get the same thing with each?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 3, 2004)

So, you have the K8V SE Deluxe board, which has Dual SATA Raids on it.
Fine.
Did you load your SATA drivers by pressing F6 during the hardware-detection phase of XP?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Usually this is a problem with a bad install disk or a bad optical drive.
Try it with a different install disk.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

I fgot it to work thax for the replies. I just put a few files on a a:\
disk and used that with my xp cd and it worked.


----------



## biggonme (Feb 16, 2006)

*file \i386\halaacpi.dll could not be loaded*

First And For most This Is A Review You Can Trust I'm Tired of Users Posting Incorrect Info.

the error *file \i386\halaacpi.dll could not be loaded 

the error code is 7*

*The Reason for error*: older/Newer drive Not able to read your Instal cd properly (sometimes won't even boot from cd)

*Yes* for certain boards you need to install sata drivers. *but some good new quality boards have driver pre-installed *so you don't need to i recomend buying board with new bios & driver installed saves time and hedaches you might encounter with bad floppy drives or disk.

*How to solve or Fix Your Problem!* Use another Cd-rom or Dvd drive until window installs correctly - just swap drives - that simple! how do i know i run into problem all the time working on older computers..... & some new also..

Is there another way yes put file on floppy & let window pull from floppy will it work yes But you will have more errors & file not found errors through out the install, Do you really want all that trouble NO............

Also It would be nice if people on these forums shut up! with the yapping & just give the fix. Get a life, Or get a chat program to find some idiot who likes to chat with you........:4-thatsba

If my Review helped you or you like send me an email at xxxxxxxxx i enjoy helping others. Is real nice that you still have people like me who don't want anything in return other than a thanxs


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

biggonme said:


> First And For most This Is A Review You Can Trust I'm Tired of Users Posting Incorrect Info.
> 
> the error *file \i386\halaacpi.dll could not be loaded
> 
> ...


Yeah....Seee.. I guess you didn't read my post. I was straight forward and to the point. The user has got his system running so the problem is solved until he needs help again. 

This was out of line.


biggonme said:


> Also It would be nice if people on these forums shut up! with the yapping & just give the fix. Get a life, Or get a chat program to find some idiot who likes to chat with you........:4-thatsba


You, being a first time poster, need to get that chip off your shoulder and just make suggestions. Comments like that are not welcome here.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

i gave you an official warning biggonme 

i dont tolerate abusive behavior, especially to the staff

take it elsewhere


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

You know, I thought the thread was moving along just fine, including the first part of the bigonme post, them, wham, he becomes hostile and offensive. For the life of me, I cannot see why.

Please offer assistance,as many cetainly need it, but keep the editorials down to a low roar.


----------

